# Easy ? about storing almond butter - I accidentally refrigerated



## Ophelia (Feb 16, 2005)

I got DS some freshly ground almond butter for the first time since he seemed to do OK with almonds. I got it from a machine that ground it, at my natural foods store. Well, when I got home I wasn't thinking and automatically stuck it in the fridge.

Did I ruin it?
Is it supposed to be room temp?
Should I take it back out again or now does it have to stay refrigerated?

Thanks!


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

I thought it was supposed to go in the fridge. Fresh ground nuts go rancid quickly if they don't have additives (at least as far as I know).


----------



## painefaria (Jul 4, 2007)

We store ours in the Fridge. No issues here


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

I refrigerate all nut butters, even if the container says it can be left out.


----------



## rebirth (Oct 17, 2008)

I also always refrigerate mine.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Refrigeration makes it more difficult to spread, but it also makes it last longer, and keeps it from separating.

You didn't do any harm to it.


----------



## Ophelia (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks! Can anyone tell me approximately how long it should keep in the fridge? A few weeks, more? How will I know if it goes bad? I am not a nut eater (allergic to peanuts and walnuts) so I dont' know what it would smell like.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ophelia* 
Thanks! Can anyone tell me approximately how long it should keep in the fridge? A few weeks, more? How will I know if it goes bad? I am not a nut eater (allergic to peanuts and walnuts) so I dont' know what it would smell like.

In the fridge it will keep months, possibly years.

Trust me, it will smell BAD if it goes bad. The oils will go rancid - but the low temps in the fridge will prevent that.


----------

